# 7 month old Mini nubain buckling not breeding.



## cutie123600 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if I should be concerned or not. I know that Nubians are seasonal breeders (right?) But are the males? and if he is a mini nubian could he get the sesonal part? 

I need him to breed my girls, I was expecting him to while I was waiting for my Reg. Nigerian buck to get old enough. But he's already almost ready to breed and the mini nubain is doing nothing. 

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 5, 2012)

Although you hear about how young bucks mature, it is very possible that he isn't quite old enough or mature enough.  I had a 7 month old that wouldn't breed, a couple months later I put him in with some other girls and he bred those does.   I personally consider 6 and 7 months possible, but with a chance that they wont, 4 to 5 months maybe they will, but probably they wont and  8 to 9 months very likely they will breed, but I wouldn't put an 8 month old in with a bunch of mature does and feel 100% positive. Above 10 months is when they seem to really mature.  This is based on my personal experience.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 5, 2012)

I agree with 20kids. I don't depend on any buck under 10 months old either.


----------



## cutie123600 (Oct 5, 2012)

Didn't know that, thank you. I think the reason I figured he would was because the last four bucks I had I always buy them at 4 months Just so I know they are big enough to handle their own, and also so I can tame them well. I guess I will have to wait for him, he is a pretty little guy.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 5, 2012)

Have your does come in heat and he hasn't settled them?


----------



## cutie123600 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah one of my does just came into heat a few days ago and I was watching them. The mini nubian acted like he usually does, walking around eating chewing cud etc. No interest what-so-ever.


----------



## Mf628 (Oct 5, 2012)

I just borrowed my friends 4 month old boer buckling to breed my two year old doe. For the first few days, he was more interested in getting milk from her. As soon as she came into heat, he was a completely different buck! He was running around screaming, grunting, peeing and mounting everything he could! He bred her about 8 times that day. As soon as she came out of standing heat, he was back to his usual self.

Since Mini goats come from Nigerian Dwarfs, it may be possible that he doesn't carry the seasonal gene. Just like the polled gene, it sometimes doesn't come out for 3 to 4 generations.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 5, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> Yeah one of my does just came into heat a few days ago and I was watching them. The mini nubian acted like he usually does, walking around eating chewing cud etc. No interest what-so-ever.


Ours only showed interest in me.  Yup, try not to laugh too hard.  I even tried to trick him, by standing reallly close to the doe, who was in obvious standing heat and slip him off of me onto the back of her.  Yup, I SAID STOP LAUGHING!!!  He jumps off, backs up 3 or 4 feet and  stomps his front feet at me and shakes his head. Then he would only go near me if I was standing away from the 4 yearling does that were all clearly in raging heat.  They all went out of heat and we waited a couple days, and put them in with another buck to cover them if they came into heat again. All four were bred by the other buck.  I was so mad at him,  I was ready to have him for diner, but it would have been some pretty expensive goat meat.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 5, 2012)

20kidsonhill...I for one am not laughing...my brother had a stupid male goat that thought he had to have me...everyone thought it was pretty funny except me.  Later his stupid Alpaca Higgins took a shine to me too and I climbed that fence pretty fast to get out of there...of course no family could help me because they were all laughing so hard


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 5, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> cutie123600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bwah hha hhhahhahaha  .....ahhhh.  Okay I'm done


----------

